# Extended Warrantee



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm seeking credible sources on Uber car warrantees for Tennessee. I'm told many won't sell an extended warrantee for a car used for Uber. Are there any known places to check and see for my state?


----------

